# Unpacking the Nicotine Controversy



## Hooked (15/12/20)

https://regulatorwatch.com/brent_stafford/destigmatized-unpacking-the-nicotine-controversy-regwatch/

"Joining us today on RegWatch is Dr. Karl Fagerstom. Since 1975 he’s been at the forefront of nicotine research. Hear what he has to say about nicotine dependence and learn why he believes some researchers are being pressured to not tell the truth.

Only on RegWatch by RegulatorWatch.com"

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------

